# Post your tanks and fish rooms



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Just want everyone to have an opportunity to share with everyone exactly what species of fish you have, what sizes, what tanks they are in, equipment etc. Guys like AK who have God knows how many tanks, this is your opportunity to politely Brag lol.

Time to Toot your own horn.

I'll Start:

200+ gallon tank. 9 reds 1 tern.
35 gallon planted tank - 1 yellow eignmanni
30 gallon tank - 2" Sanchezi
15 gallon - shoal of Exodon Paradoxis

If you want, pictures would be great as well.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

135 Gallon setup...SOLD to Sangre_Roja!!

60 Gallon setup with Black Diamond Rhom 8'' inches

60 Gallon setup with Xingu rhom 6'' inches

60 Gallon setup unknown serra (rhom i believe)

40 gallon setup with Guyana rhom 5'' inches

20 gallon hospital tank

10 gallon housing a quarter size red ear slider turtle..

All this in a 1 bedroom apartment!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

180 - 6 geryi 8"-10"
180 - 16" rhom
125 - 13" dovii
100 - 2 irritans 4.5"-5"
90 - 12" spilo divided 9" brandtii (going to serrapygo)
75 - 2 elongatus 5" and 6"
450 - not setup yet.
4 other small tanks.


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

240 - 10 baby caribe
20 - 2x 6" gachua
20 - breeding convicts
75 - red ear turtle and african side neck turtle
20 - breeding guppies
1000 pond with koi and goldfish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm currently working on pics of all of my tanks-

But I'll list a few for everyone-This is how everything stand today-it will all be changed as soon as water params change in my big tank-then all fish will be getting moved around to new tank and inviroments-

500 gal-
24 to 26 inch pleco,common
13 inch pleco,common
10 inch green severum
5 inch parrot
5 misc goldfish

125 gal-
22 inch pacu-
13 inch pleco-Common
4.5 inch dovii

125 gal-
32 inch tire track eel
22 inch clown knife
12 inch common pleco
9 to 10 inch pimelodus blochi
10 inch albino senegal
6 inch black ghost knife
5 inch bala shark
X2-5 inch common pleco
4 to 4.5 inch red devil
3 to 3.5 gold nugget pleco
3 inch upsidedown catfish

90 gal-
16 to 18 inch chocolate pleco
10 inch jack dempsey
7 to 8 inch syndo of some sort
6 to 7 inch peacock hybrid
6 inch goldfish-Calico of some sort
5 inch goldfish(bubble head)
5 inch parrot
5 inch chinese algea eater
5 inch peacock eel
3.5 inch chinese algea eater
And a few more common pleco's as well

90 gal-
13 to 14 inch trimac/FH

55 gal-
X3-4 to 6 inch redbellie breeders

55 gal-3-4 to 6 inch redbellies

33 gal long-
6 inch gold mac(horney)

40 brdr-
6 inch gold mac

40 brdr-
12 inch rhom-LOL

40 brdr-(saltwater)
2.5 to 3 inch Fire angel

40 brdr-
redbellie fry tank

40 brdr-
6 inch Piraya

30 gal-
6 to 8 inch channa Belehri

10 gal-
2 to 2.5 inch RTC (growout tank)

20 gal long-
Baby RT

20 gal long-
Empty and cycling

10 gal-Brine shrimp tank

Damn customer's will be back to add more-

I will list the other's when time permits me too-


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

HOLY CRAP! ^^^^^


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> HOLY CRAP! ^^^^^


LOl-i assure you there is many more than this sir-


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Serrapygo said:


> HOLY CRAP! ^^^^^


X2 wow


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

well damn!! I list my humble set up I guess... lol!

90g - 5~ 3-4" Reds
55g - 1~5" Manuelli
55g - community tank but pretty much becoming my fiances 2 oscars sole home they're pickng the others off 1 by 1 but that was the idea
20g - 1 red ear slider turtle
10 - baby blue gill and crappie feeder tank
10 - hospital tank


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> 180 - 6 geryi 8"-10"
> 180 - 16" rhom
> 125 - 13" dovii
> 100 - 2 irritans 4.5"-5"
> ...


this is my kinda list!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW WOW WOW> how big are your houses lol. where do you put all these tanks, and doesnt your family get pissed off. lol i bet waterchange day is a whole afternoon task!

AK = do you do your waterchanges with buckets???? LOL


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

All i have is:
1 10 gal hospital
1 33 gal (purple spilo) 5"
1 75 gal (Manny) 5"
1 75 gal (Gold diamond Rhom) 5.5"
1 110 gal with a lonesome piraya 3.5" desperatly wanting more pygo's
2 150 gal unused yet. 
and 
1 304 gal undecided what to put in and still trying to get some more money for another FX5
(either going with an arrow tank or going for a big pygo shoal)
nothing spectacular but i just got back into keeping fish last august


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Inflade said:


> ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW WOW WOW> how big are your houses lol. where do you put all these tanks, and doesnt your family get pissed off. lol i bet waterchange day is a whole afternoon task!
> 
> AK = do you do your waterchanges with buckets???? LOL


No sir-Python-I also use a cleaning company to clean some of my tanks as well-


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow guys.... and my girlfriend thinks im nuts. Im going to show her this so I can get some more tanks !








I think I have the weakest list so far















75g- One 8-9" RBP
55g- One 3-4" Mac
10g- (sons community tank) 4 danios 3 tetras.
10g- Planted tank.
Empty 20g.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

125- 3 Reds, 1 Tern, 1 Caribe - all betwwen 6.5'' and 7'' + 12'' common pleco
90- 6.5" Rhom divided with 3 Reds at 3"
33- 5" Sanchezi
20- 10 Exodons paradoxus


----------



## corpse_grinder0 (Jun 1, 2007)

130 gal - 11 3" juvie red bellys
75 gal - 1 5" black rhom
4 gal - beta fish (gf's tank)


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

I have 
50 gallon with 3x 6-7" pygocentrus nattereri and a 9 inch common plecostomus

20 gallon with convict cichlids breeding project and bristlenose plecostomus

5 gallon with swordtails and mollies and a small common plecostomus


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

180 Gallon with 3 reds, 3 caribe, 2 ternetzi, 2 super reds, 2 piraya 4-5"
120 Gallon 11" Diamond rhom, 10 neons, 5 cardinal tetras, 5 blackskirt tetras, 5 lemon tetras Planted tank
72 Gallon 5" Dorado, 5" Jardini aro, 2 4" clownfish 
55 Gallon 6-7" Blue diamond rhom
38 Gallon unocupied " Hospital tank"
35 Gallon 7" Pike cichlid
10 Gallon empty


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

here's my HUMBLE set up:
150 gal: 9 spilos
60 gal: blue diamond rhom
60 gal: serra compressus
60 gal: serra hollandi
40 gal: aba aba knife fish

wife wont allow to add more. sigh...







id really love to have more p's!
any tricks you have in your pockets that you did for the wife so you can have more????








please share!


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

150 gl
3 Emperor 800 filters with duo bio wheels
1xp 3 Rena Filter

2 Ternetzi
3 Cariba
2 Pirayas
2 Super Reds
11 White Cloud Minnows(not feeders)
2 Crayfishes(Have to replace them every few months when my Piranhas find them and eat them).

Here is a shot of my tank:








Hater


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

125 with mixed pygos
50 with gold mac
45 with baby rohmbs
75 with 18" american allagator
20 with ball python
20 with red tail boa
26 bow empty
10 empty


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

Hater said:


> 150 gl
> 3 Emperor 800 filters with duo bio wheels
> 1xp 3 Rena Filter
> 
> ...


nice tank!


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

I also like the look of your tank hater, nice job.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Nothing special:

130 Gallon
7 P. nattereri at about 6-7"

29 gallon
7" S. sanchezi

29 gallon
Quarantined Feeder Goldfish at the moment-not sure what I will house it in permanently.

10 gallon
Nothing at the moment.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

goldfish taylor?


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

125 Gallon:
5 Red Bellys (breeders), 2 Caribe, 1 Tern, 10 Exodon Tetras

75 Gallon:
4 Green Spotted Puffers, 1 Tire Track Eel, Heavily Planted

10 Gallon:
Piranha Fry


----------



## usahockey06 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hater said:


> 150 gl
> 3 Emperor 800 filters with duo bio wheels
> 1xp 3 Rena Filter
> 
> ...


those are some really really good looking pygo's. nice set-up.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

some of you guys could start a museum with all your fish

all i got is 5 rbp in 125 and sanchezi in 30
also a 10 gal community,unsetup like 2 gal and a 65gal rep. tank (1 bearded draagon)


----------



## Noel2896 (Aug 30, 2006)

I feel like less of a Piranha keeper, but anyways

75 Gallon - 6 4-5" RBs - getting close to time for a couple to be given away
55 gallon - 5 inch purple sanchezi


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

probably one of the lamer collections on p-fury
I only have

a 55 with 4 reds
a 55 with driftwood in it (5 dartfrog tadpoles will go in there after they morph)
20long with 3 convicts and 150 or so babies

still waiting on my 75 but its hard to get out there to pick it up. Uncles never home and its FAR away.

pic is a little old. Its now bare bottom and ugly.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

CorGrav420 said:


> I have
> 50 gallon with 3x 6-7" pygocentrus nattereri and a 9 inch common plecostomus
> 
> 20 gallon with convict cichlids breeding project and bristlenose plecostomus
> ...


Soon to be a 90 with 3 reds Woooooooo!


----------



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

Mine, 4 3" RBP , ohh that pic sucks, will get better one...


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

The new owner of RICE&BEANZ 135gallon and will be holding my 6inch Rhom if he makes the trip to Vegas. And i also have a 55gallon that now holds my Rhom for now. I would like to thank R&B for the tank man cant wait to set it all up BRO. See you in Vegas when you come down.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

For sure!! i hope everything goes good when you move....Enjoy, it was freaken heavy as hell!!


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

I have

55 with 2 3 to 4 inch reds

55 with convicts GF tank

29 gallon with couple baby convicts sons tank

10 gallon hospital tank


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

135- 3x 7-10" geryi
75- 7" irritans
75- 6" irritans
55- 5" manueli
29- 3.5" mac
29- 3" irritans
29- 3.5" marginatus

180- empty
240- empty


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> 180- empty
> 240- empty


WHY?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Inflade said:


> 180- empty
> 240- empty


WHY?
[/quote]

Have you seen me around much lately?

Not much free time at all. Over the winter I will be setting up the 240 and will prob make a visit to Ash to stock up on some goodies to put in it


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

120-gal, 2-terns 2-reds 1-piraya 1-caribe 
100-gal 1-red 
40-gal 1-angle fish 1-clown loac 2-glass fish 1-silver doller 1-cat fish? 1-tiger barb 1-pleco 
The 40 my kids pick what ever community fish they want---- over stock NAAAA !-----not yet LOL .

180comming this weekend with white lettering on back glass to 
say P-FURRY Then pained black . 
The 180 will be stock as fallow 3 reds 2 turns 2 Piraya 1 caribe .
Pic will be up as soon as tank clears .


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

rocker said:


> goldfish taylor?


Don't worry; they are on death row!


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

Hater said:


> 150 gl
> 3 Emperor 800 filters with duo bio wheels
> 1xp 3 Rena Filter
> 
> ...


very nice tank man.

looks like you might have a couple of breeders on your hands, no?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

I have 5 big terns in their own huge 10 gallon with a aeration pump. Im thinking of downsizing to a huge 5 gallon and putting 5 cariba in with my tern shoal. I will keep you all updated. What do you guys think about putting a large 12 inch pleco in there too.

Your all so gullible , I'd trade my wife before I'd neglect my poor little babies(they live in a 150 gallon)


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

^^^Hahahaha^^^


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

I posted what I have earlier here's a pic of the P tanks...the 55 and 90. The oscar 55 and 2 tens and the turtles 20 are off to the right not pictured....that room is a little disorganized at the moment we did a bit of tank moving yesterday I'll post pics of them when it gets cleaned up....


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

A 300gallon with (8) 5-6"* Serra. Gold Mac/Spilo*

75gallon 7" _*Serra. Black Mask Elong *_

55gallon 6" *Serra. Sanchezis.*


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Jesus half you guys have more tanks than my LFS lol.

125- 2 6" RB
33 - 6" pleco

Plan on adding 4 more pygos to the P tank and still undecided what to put inthe 33.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

300 gal - salt water predators/big reef fish
180 gal - my babies 4 caribe 10-13+"
90 gal - black diamond rhom 13"+
48"Long16"Tall18"Wide - 7" Gold diamond rhom 
45 gal breeder - empty probably going to get some caribe babies to grow them for my 180 or maybe my caribes will breed and then i have a fry tank


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

10g - 2" goldfish


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Heres mine, collection still growing.

265 gal., large pygo shoal
265 gal., payara ( not piraya )
125 gal, xingu rhom
100 gal, diamond rhom
75 gal, new pygo
30 long, jack dempsey
20 gal, juvi jack dempsey
20 gal, convict cichlids

R.T.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

RAZOR_TOOTH said:


> Heres mine, collection still growing.
> 
> 265 gal., large pygo shoal
> 265 gal., payara ( not piraya )
> ...


Let us see a pic of the payara?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

buzzz said:


> Your all so gullible , *I'd trade my wife before I'd neglect my poor little babies*(they live in a 150 gallon)


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

Look like i need to buy another tank


----------

